# Bee - female elf girl WIP



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

speed art vid to follow


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I think she'd look good with a wolf fur hood


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Of course she would.:wink:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

lol waaaaaaaaaaaa dick!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

HD! :vs_OMG:


----------

